# Two week old lambs!!!~Sheep Journey



## NEWCOMER (Mar 10, 2021)

Alrighty! As of now I have 2 milking sheep!!🥳 I just started milking mama 2, and my helper holds her while I milk her. BTW  Do have a sheep that likes hearing  Bob Marley songs while milking? When I start milking with each sheep, I usually end up smelling like a sheep. But it's  WORTH IT! My ewes are docile and don't  ram. I have two lambs both boys. When they have girls I am going to  train them to be milkers early on.

Sincerely sheep,

NEWCOMER

Here are some pictures of the lambs and their mamas...
In order of first to last: Pinecone(the darker one) and Pecan(the lighter one), Pinecone's mom, and her twin Pecan's mom.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 10, 2021)

Also, the lambs are very jumpy.


----------



## ButtonHerder (Mar 10, 2021)

Awww, nice! I know nothing about sheep, but I think they're cute


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 10, 2021)

ButtonHerder said:


> Awww, nice! I know nothing about sheep, but I think they're cute


Thank you


----------



## Finnie (Mar 11, 2021)

Nice looking sheep! I’m going to have to look up Tunis sheep.

Edit: https://livestockconservancy.org/index.php/heritage/internal/tunis

Very cool sheep breed!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 13, 2021)

I like the color of your sheep. How exciting to be milking them. How much do you get and what do you do with it?

I guess you know that udder pictures are supposed to be posted to show off that lovely bag of milk! LOL LOL


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 13, 2021)

Actually, I had to zoom in from afar. They especially would not want me showcasing their udders. I would be trampled. I am using my milk for my highly caffeinated tea, and just drinking it plain to get accustomed to the flavor. I get enough for me. So,that's quite a bit


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 13, 2021)

Some of the "sheep smell" is from the wool and if you shear them then you will get less sheep smell.  It is mostly the lanolin in the wool.  Once the lambs are weaned then keep them away from the ewes so they don't pick up on the "jumpy-flightiness" of the ewes.  See how calm and quiet and friendly @Mike CHS  sheep are.  He works around them alot, and he makes sure that he keeps not only the best,  and the most worm resistant lines, but also doesn't keep flighty  ones.  The lambs learn from the ewes, mostly.


----------

